
Customer Support That Doesn’t Scale: The Magic of the Handwritten Thank You Note - blakethorne
http://blog.statuspage.io/handwritten-thank-you-note
======
the_ancient
I always like to use The Girl Next Door
([https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/The+Girl+Next+Door](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/The+Girl+Next+Door))
for my handwriting ;)

